# Probiotics



## beck (Nov 24, 2008)

I would like an educated opinion about giving my babe Probiotics.

Me and my daughters take probiotics every day, I am well aware of their benifits for the gut, and immune system. When we feel ill or someone we know is sick we crank them way up, we will take them every hour sometimes. With a human there is no possible way to over do it. I really can't say enough about the wonders of a healthy gut, and the benifits of keeping yourself full of good bacteria, so I know how great they are for us.

I have read a few posts that recomend giving them to hedgehogs, and recomending certain foods due to their content of probiotics (wellness).

I just got my lil guy 4 days ago, and he seems quite healthy, he eats alot, drinks water, roams around and cuddles nicely after a bath. I have let him have Lots of quiet time, only holding him for 45 min or so at night, but last night while he was roaming, he pooped and 95 percent of it was brown, but the last little bit was green and slimy. So I gave him some Infant probiotics, it is a powder and I gave him an eyedropper full. He loved it!! 

It was really a" just in case " reaction. I guess it could be stress, or he really has taken a liking to Wellness kitten , after his bath I offered some as a treat and he loved it so each night I mix in 20 pieces with his food and every morning it's all gone, so maybe it's the new food?

So I guess I would like to hear from anyone who has used Probiotics for their guys and gals.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Green poos are a common reaction from stress, change in diet, or medication. Typically they go away pretty quickly once thr cause is removed (or they become used to the new food). Basically anything that can upset the GI. 

I give mine probiotics regularly and will up the doses whenever I have a hedgehog who is sick, especially if they are on antibiotics. I've had hedgehogs who went from having green stools to brown stools after the start of probiotics while they were on antibiotics (when given at the correct times) pretty quickly. I've never had a problem with giving them, only what I feel are benefits. And I have used fairly sizable amounts before with cancer patients.


----------



## beck (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you kalandra, His stools are back to normal, and I took him to the vet for a well visit and I am waiting for the labs. So far all is well. And I intend to continue the probiotics occasonally, as needed.


----------



## fosteliss (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you using human probiotics? What's it called and where can i get some? My hedgehog's on antibiotics for an URI and i know antibiotics can really kill the immune system so i think probiotics would be good for him


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

fosteliss, Yes I use human probiotics. Specifically I use acidolphilus. I buy capsules, breaking one open when I need one to sprinkle on my hedgehogs' food. However, others have used bene-bac before.


----------



## fosteliss (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool! My mom has some acidolphilus so i guess i start giving it to him today! do you regularly give it to them or is it just a when-sick kind of thing and how much would i give to my hedgie he's about 250 grams


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

With hedgehogs on antibiotics I use the old measuring technique of "a hefty pinch" and occasionally two hefty pinches.  When giving with antibiotics it is best to give the probiotics at least 2 hours apart from the antibiotics. Ideally you would give them midway between the antibiotic doses. If given too close together the antibiotic kills the probiotic and then there is no benefit to giving them.

Most of the foods I give have probiotics listed in their ingredients. I don't tend to give supplements any longer, but once upon a time, yes I gave them daily, just a small pinch. For those that are sick, whether or not they are on antibiotics, I tend to give acidolphilus supplements. I also try to remember to add it to any syringe feedings that I give. I figure it will only help the GI flora and hopefully help the hedgehog.


----------

